# Maximum Amount of Spin On a Kicker



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

A 1080 or even more. My park has a 40 and people do 10s on it.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ABagofButter said:


> The biggest kicker at my local park is 35 feet, and I'm trying to progress on it as much as possible. What do you guys think is the largest amount of rotation that someone could do on this jump? The biggest I've seen so far is a 900


I agree with ThunkChunky that there is no obvious limit to tricks someone could do. I've seen a guy do a 720 off like a 10 ft jump in real life.

In the video below the rider is throwing flatland 720s and throws a 900 off what looks like just a natural roller (around 0:50)






So stop worry about the jump... a 35 jump can allow for more rotations that you can ever do. So keep practicing!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

9's or 10's probably though they are going to looked seriously hucked off a jump that small. What kind of jump is it? Cheese wedge style step down is going to give you a little more margin than a step up or table. 35 ft is plenty big for a progression feature. My preferred method is to dial things in the smallest feature I think it's possible to do something then slowly step it up. If you use that approach, you can definitely get 7's and 9's down on a jump that size.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

To be honest. You could throw world record spins off of that jump, but the margin for error when landing it is none. It would really become a luck game when you're doing that. The way you would have to spin would be way different from a normal spin too. Don't recommend this though.


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks guys. if i send it deep i could get even more rotation around


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I've juiced a 9 out of a 35' deck with a poppy lip.

Its more about how the lip is than anything else. Table length honestly speaks nothing to me compared to how the lip of the jump actually feel under my pop.

best way to get super comfortable and quick at spinning is to spin hard/clean off all the proper side hits you can find. 180/ 270 rolling transitions, and 450/540 off poppy hits if you can. No Pre spinning, and no kung-fu kicks allowed. Focus to make them clean as possible and feel your edges work and your body joints. It will make sure that you are really solid on edge and with the varying shape between different hits, it will make you solid in finding the right sweet spot out of your balance through many situations. Bring it to park jumps where lips are clean and consistant and just visualize how you bring your self around 180 at a time. 

I could barely front 3 a 20'+ park jump, seriously just by the skin of my teeth I could. 3 days within this season and practicing my edges and rotations with side hits and rollers, specifically with frontside and switch backside...I popped a front 3 first try off the same jump that I referance as the "20'+ park jump", best one of my life so far...then front 5 it next try better than I front 3'd it. 

I'm gonna dial the 5's, get them to 7's and a front cork 5 within my next several visits to that same park. Which will line me up evenly with my backside and cab spinning talent. Switch backside is still in the deep works.


----------

